# Helmets



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok racer's I (at some point in time in the near future) want to get down and auto-cross. Is there any certain spec helmet needed? Is there one better than the other or any place that carries them will have a sufficient helmet?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i think it depends on the sanctioning body. some require you to have a snell approved helmet while others will let you use one thats just DOT approved


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i breathe better with dirtbike helmets, and they're cheaper too with the carbon fibre/kevlar construction.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes indeedy, check your local sanctioning body. SCCA Houston Region requires a Snell-rated helmet and will allow either SA or M in autocross.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

M is cheaper and will work for autoX. SA is for the higher SCCA events like road course and they are about $100 more.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

M-rated helmets can be just as expensive as SA. My Shoei bike helmet cost me 450 bucks and it's a plain solid yellow, not the more expensive faux racer graphics-encrusted model. It's also the top-of-the-line Shoei, thus the cost.

That said, get what you can afford that's Snell 2000 rated.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------

